# Tacoma short bed enough for a raft and gear?



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

burros said:


> Can those who have a short bed truck help me figure out if it's enough space for a raft, frame, and gear for multi day trips?
> 
> I'm looking at getting a tacoma 4 door truck for a family of four after totaling my car (and a deer) last year coming back from a San Juan trip.
> 
> ...


We manage- with a topper and roofrack it really isn't too bad. That being said, I just bought a trailer for the raft.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

We have a Nissan Frontier 4 dr short bed and we have made it work but its difficult at times. We almost always carry a trailer now. You can fit the group gear in the back of the truck but it gets kinda crazy when you start including all of the personal gear and bags. Its not a problem if its just 2 people in the truck so you can use the backseat for personal gear but that doesn't happen for us much.

So....yeah, it can be done but adding a trailer is our preferred method. That said, I haven't seen a reason yet to upgrade to a full length bed for a 4 door. 

Phillip


----------



## burros (May 22, 2007)

yeah - maybe adding a roof rack for those trips would make it possible. I also planned on getting the bed extender - I assume that helps.


----------



## mtrafter (Aug 13, 2007)

Ive been packing all my stuff in a land rover d2 lol the back of a pickup sounds like luxury


----------



## jakebrown98 (Mar 4, 2008)

I guess I'm old school but in my book 6' is a short-bed truck!

I've never had the luxury of a boat barn so I always pack as compactly as possible. I've done multidays from CRVs and Outbacks plenty of times--it all depends. A raft weighs about the same as a person, so sometimes they end up buckled into a Civic. Even a 6' bed is too short if your gear pile is huge and you don't know how to pack. Whatever you get, a roof rack is key for oars, paddles and frame pieces.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

even a six.5er is small. those four foot beds don't even qualify as a truck, thought it ought to tow well enough.


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

I have been hauling a rolled up raft, frame and oars in my Tacoma access cab with a 6' bed for years with enough gear for a long expedition. With the truck getting close to 300k, I just bought a new Tacoma and got the double cab, as grandkids are now too big for the jump seats. That said, I thought about the shorter bed and scrapped it for the 6'. I don't think there is enough room in the short bed.


----------



## rockinRio (Jul 3, 2006)

I have a short bed Tacoma. I don't think it would have enough room for raft and gear. Unless you are a Tetris champion.

Get the "long" bed, or a trailer.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

FWIW I can pack my rolled up 14' NRS, frame and camp gear for 3/4 people for a weekender into my subaru legacy sedan if I use a cargo carrier. I can only take 1 passenger though if I do this.


----------



## Pinned (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a long bed newer tacoma with a high shell. I can fit everything for two people on a long trip in the back. It makes is easier to put the frame on a rack and I am using all the rest of the space if I am going for a multi day. This is with a E-140 rolled, oars, cooler, dry box, ammo cans, water jugs, PFDs, drybags and the rest misc stuff in the back. I think I could do it with a standard height shell but it would be tighter and not as easy to load. If you pack light and have a small boat I'm sure the short bed would work, although tight.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm looking at options as well. My 98 Taco has loads of miles and the wife, kids and dog are taking up more and more space every year. I roll the raft for transport for travel over 120 miles and like to throw a snowmobile in the back every now and then.

I think the shorter 5 Ft bed is a silly idea in Colorado. It might be better off road, but that is about it. Toyota in their infinite wisdom, makes Tacos with 1) 4 door, 5 Ft bed, manual and auto trans 2) 4 door, 6 Ft bed, auto trans. I know the debate about manual vs. auto, but I want a 4 door, 6 Ft bed and manual trans. 

Talking with the dealer the other day, he seems to think the Tacoma is getting a model refresh for the 2015 year. Rumors of a clean diesel highlux surface every few years, so this years rumor is the Tundra may get a Cummins. That's great, but a diesel Tacoma that gets 35 mph would be even better.


----------



## burros (May 22, 2007)

Bummer, I was hoping with the bed extender that it would work well, but my gut tells me there would be no access to the cooler and drybox on the long drives out to Utah.

I have a trailer, but trying to get away from needing to use it after being in the accident with it last year. It caused some major headaches getting that thing back to Colorado - luckily I have some good friends.

I have a hard time believing that a 4x4 truck will ever break 30mpg, but that would suck to have that come true the year after buying a new model. Most likely that is a few years away at least.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

If truck bed is not big enough and you're steering away from trailer, go with a tray and rubbermaid tubs.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

If you want to avoid a trailer you could just get the short bed with a shell. I can get my boat, cooler, dry box, fireman, ammo cans, and water jugs in the short bed without much work. With a shell you have the luxury of stacking soft goods high and deep. You could probably work it to have access to your cooler if you really wanted. Get a rack on top to carry your frame and oars. Voila. 

My '06 Nissan Frontier Crew gets a steady 22 mpg. Got a good chuckle from the poster who said a short bed is not even a truck. Has served us well for Utah desert roads, hauling wood for our stove and rafting trips just fine. Guessing these mud flaps we have probably disqualify us even more:










Phillip


----------



## gmmccalden (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a 2nd gen tacoma access cab with the long bed and I can fit my 14' cat frame fully rigged in the back with tubes rolled up and strapped on top. Room for 4 people. Of course, back seat is small but I don't sit back there so....not my problem if your hitching a ride with me. 

Just going to say that a 4' bed does not allow you to lay down or even fit a pair of skis in there long ways....no way you'll fit raft and gear for 4 in there with out some serious basket/rack on the roof. Which will kill your mpg more than the trailer will...The 4 door long bed is only 1 foot longer than the 4 door short bed....just fyi


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

For clarity, the short bed is 5 feet while the long bed is 6 feet.

I sleep in the back of my shortbed and I am 5'10. If I lived in the back of mine in any free spot like I did in the early aughts then dropping the tailgate wouldn't work. But most people don't roll up to Walmart looking to do that. 

As a ski instructor....never had a problem transporting multiple skis in the back of my short bed Nissan. 

The Access Cab and Double Cab are actually the same overall length, if attached to Toyota trucks. So it seems the main issue is wether you want comfortable passenger space or extra bed length. We went with prioritizing passenger space; after years of traveling in our friends jump seats I just couldn't do that to mine or anyone else's back anymore. We also knew we would need this truck to last through our future kid's early years so having 4 door access was key.

Its fair to point out though....a Tacoma with shell increases rollover potential significantly. For years that combo was rated as one of the worst in that safety category (haven't looked into it in years since I no longer have a shell or Tacoma). 


Phillip


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

I've got a four door, 6' bed Tacoma with Thule telescoping bed racks and it works great for my 14' raft, dry box, yeti 120 and everything else I need for our family of three. I put the frame and oars on the rack. I added rear airbags to stiffen the suspension, that helps a lot because the stock suspension would squat when loaded for trips.

I can't imagine having any less room with the short bed--it's enough room now, but barely. I also use a cargo net over the bed to secure everything.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## burros (May 22, 2007)

Awesome - thanks for the input. I didn't realize the difference was only 12" - I thought the short bed looked more like 4'.

Definitely looking only at prerunner (4 full door) due to 2 kids and long travel distances.

Cheers


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

DCLB FTW... 6' bed is so much better. DCSB are better wheelbase for wheeling, but the DCLB is plenty capable, and i only wheel on the way to the river or a campspot anymore. LOVE the tacoma except i do get shitty mileage. Lots of weight with topper,bumper, and sliders. (then theres the boating gear...) 
I also have a big family- 4 girls,(3 stepdaughters and a 3.5 yr old daughter) so 3 in the back seat including a toddlers car seat sometimes, and wife up front. they def. fit but its tight.... 

My input: the Tacoma automatic Transmission is awesome. fricking solid, 5 speed sealed tranny, (no dipstick) you can downshift and drive it pretty much like a manual if you want to (i am still used to downshifting to save my brakes.) DCLB TRD sport is only available with Auto tranny, and LSD rear. the LSD is actually better for snow driving and everyday usage. (e locker better if you are stuck. ) i have yet to get stuck....

I have a snugtop hi-liner. It is a very solid top of the line topper. I am really happy with it. came from the factory with yakima racks. you cant put an external steel rack with snugtops because they have a slight overhang to hide the lip of the bed. I sprung for all the goodies like side windoors, and it is a worthy investment in the truck. 
I also upgraded my suspension to accommodate the heavy loads, as the stock toyota leafs are stupid weak. I did Old Man Emu Dakar Leafsprings, and upgraded shocks Coils and upper control arms.If you are going there, i highly recommend OME products. they are designed/built by ARB in australia, for expedition (loaded with weight) style use rather then flexi- crawling type use. 
You can do some research here:  www.tacomaworld.com. 
it is a really good resource for used parts , DIY fixes , mods, upgrades and all kinds of internet shenanigans. It's literally the buzz for Taco-heads.... dont say i didnt warn you.. :mrgreen: 
Check out the 'mods and tutorials' header for all kinds of cheap and free fixes and mods. also the classified section for parts and trucks. people are upgrading parts like we go through kayaks, and sell em cheap... I got most of my lift, ARB bumper and other stuff used.... O and there are group buys for discounts on new stuff. 
I would be very interested in the Hilux someday, but i am set til then....

Last thought, if wasnt worried about the big fam, i would absolutely go for the access cab standard (6') bed. best of both worlds then, and you can get it with the TRD offroad (E locker) and manual transmission.


----------



## kevdog (Jun 7, 2007)

abron said:


> DCLB FTW... 6' bed is so much better. DCSB are better wheelbase for wheeling, but the DCLB is plenty capable, and i only wheel on the way to the river or a campspot anymore. LOVE the tacoma except i do get shitty mileage. Lots of weight with topper,bumper, and sliders. (then theres the boating gear...)
> I also have a big family- 4 girls,(3 stepdaughters and a 3.5 yr old daughter) so 3 in the back seat including a toddlers car seat sometimes, and wife up front. they def. fit but its tight....
> 
> My input: the Tacoma automatic Transmission is awesome. fricking solid, 5 speed sealed tranny, (no dipstick) you can downshift and drive it pretty much like a manual if you want to (i am still used to downshifting to save my brakes.) DCLB TRD sport is only available with Auto tranny, and LSD rear. the LSD is actually better for snow driving and everyday usage. (e locker better if you are stuck. ) i have yet to get stuck....
> ...



I just upgraded from a 02 Taco doublecab TRD to a 2014 version, I'm curious about the old man EMU upgrades you did. How did those upgrades impact the ride?, as I really like the stock ride of my new Taco


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

We have a 4 door 6' bed Taco and it's great. I wouldn't even consider the 5' bed... We have an ARE canopy with 3 flip up doors and it's awesome to pack, haul and park. I drive a 4 door 6.5' bed Chevy and parking the Taco is a breeze!!! We could probably fit everything in the Taco, but we always use trailer, regardless of which rig. 

The other thing to note is I could sleep in the back of the 6' bed (barely) if necessary but no way in the 5'er. We do sleep in the back of the chevy with 2 kids, 2 dogs and 2 adults... 

We're debating leaving the trailer for an upcoming tour of Eastern Oregon and with the 15' SL, 2 coolers, 2 dryboxes +remainging gear it will be tough at best in Toyota...


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

kevdog said:


> I just upgraded from a 02 Taco doublecab TRD to a 2014 version, I'm curious about the old man EMU upgrades you did. How did those upgrades impact the ride?, as I really like the stock ride of my new
> Taco


It depends what you're looking for from your truck. I dont know how the stock suspension has been upgraded since 2007, but i sure hope it has.

My purpose for lifting my truck was to improve the performance, load capability, and give better clearance for the infrequent offroading i actually do.... My truck would bounce significantly when loaded up, whether it was a yard of gravel, sand, a load of mossrock, or camping/boating gear. the rear wheel would be stuffed in the wheel well, because the leafs couldn't hang. granted they were heavy loads, but that is what trucks are for. ( i would avoid construction type loads if i had a brand new truck tho, thats for sure.a new toy is a luxury ride to me...:mrgreen: ) 

As for the ride with the OME lift installed, it rides like a dream. maybe a bit stiffer initially, but really it performs like it was meant to be together.better then stock for sure. OME Dakar leafs are a 7 leaf pack, stock toyota are 3. They have two flex rates, one for loaded, and one for unloaded. they actually give a stiffer ride unloaded.no sway on the highway, soaks up the bumps. its frickin awesome. 
so that is the rear, the front end could sway and drift a bit (scary) on the highway a bit if you dont upgrade the Upper control arms. Light racing UCAs are closer to stock and maintenance free, unlike uniball UCAs like Total Chaos.the high end offroading ones need to be greased and serviced somewhat frequently. So i have heard. LR Uca;s are the business. 

3" lift does not require a new driveshaft, wont compromise the CV boots or require extended brake lines. 6" lifts require all kinds of new stuff. and look kinda dumb too. 

the two most affordable options for shocks and struts are OME nitrocharger Coilover shocks, or Bilstein 5100s. they are totally comparable, but the OME have a more durable casing. other then those you get into the super high end shocks like Icon,Fox, and King. Waaaaaay too $$$$ unless you are building a long travel truck. you would need upgraded coils to compensate for a custom front bumper like an ARB. 885 with stock bumper, or 886s with an ARB bumper. 
Here is where i learned everything from,Tacoma Lift FAQ/Guide - READ THIS - Tacoma World Forums

lots of time researching this stuff as i got my components piece by piece. If i were to do it again, i would recommend one of these two kits. much easier with Everything you need pretty much. Wheelers Offroad folks are really nice, and answered all my rookie questions patiently. you do want the little details like extended ubolts, driveline spacer, and axle shims. i do not have the sway bar relocate.

Complete OME Suspension System with NitroCharger Sport Shocks

Another great option is right up there in Colorado, 
Toytec Lifts - Toytec Lifts: Toyota Lift Kits: FJ Cruiser Lift Kits, Tacoma Lift Kits, Tundra Lift Kits, 4 Runner Lift Kits, Sequoia Lift Kits, Toyota Truck Lift Kits
They have really good kits too ( search toyotec ultimate lift kit ) but their customer service was a litlle less friendly.that loses a lot of cout for me, gotta say, local pick up/install is huge tho. 
Toytec Ultimate Lift Kit '05+ Tacoma

So long story longer, if youre gonna use your truck a lot, its def recommended to upgrade the suspension. just do it right, and dont get blocks or anything lame like that.....
All that being said i would ride it out and see how it does this summer. i figured out my limitations real quick with a big families worth of camping gear, and boats, or with yards of construction materials. 

The cheapest option is simply to do an AAL (add a leaf) and new shocks with out all the other components. that is a solid budget choice. just wont carry loads like the OME Dakars. may be perfect tho. 

hope that helps.... SYOTR...


----------



## kevdog (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info, very very helpful.


----------



## DanH (Jun 29, 2005)

I have a Tacoma with 5' bed......and a trailer. I would not want to fit everything in the truck, although it probably is possible. This is especially true with kids.


----------



## Pinned (Apr 19, 2012)

You can upgrade the suspension without lifting it 3". I recommend the OME stuff as well but only lifted 1-1.5". The 883 and 884 coils have the same spring rate as the 885 but are shorter and so will improve the capability of the suspension without lifting the truck creating a higher center of gravity and more wind resistance. I did a custom rear 5 leaf pack and it handles the loads I put in the truck really well. I sit about level totally loaded and have a little forward rake when empty. With less lift you also don't need new upper control arms which are $$. 

I assmbled my OME fronts myself but you can have wheelers or toytech build them so the switch is easy.

The stock suspension is really weak, for a soft ride. The OME stuff will stiffen the ride but it is much more controllable with a load and tracks much better.

I can't see putting a Yard of anything but bark in the back of a tacoma. A yard of gravel or sand is about twice the rated payload. 1/2 yard is plenty. YMMV

SYOTR


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Someone mentioned telescoping racks. I have used these with a 2010 Ford F150 (4 door, 5'-2") bed and it works great. Or a traditional cab over lumber rack works great for rafts, kayaks, sup, or canoes, plus tons of gear can be put in bed.


----------



## climber-420 (Jan 10, 2014)

"3" lift does not require a new driveshaft, wont compromise the CV boots or require extended brake lines"


False. You do have to get longer brake lines.


----------



## ehurrle (Sep 13, 2013)

A shell with side window access is great for cooler or drybox access. My 6' bed is perfect for the 14' raft and gear...


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

Pinned said:


> You can upgrade the suspension without lifting it 3". I recommend the OME stuff as well but only lifted 1-1.5". The 883 and 884 coils have the same spring rate as the 885 but are shorter and so will improve the capability of the suspension without lifting the truck creating a higher center of gravity and more wind resistance. I did a custom rear 5 leaf pack and it handles the loads I put in the truck really well. I sit about level totally loaded and have a little forward rake when empty. With less lift you also don't need new upper control arms which are $$.
> 
> I assmbled my OME fronts myself but you can have wheelers or toytech build them so the switch is easy.
> 
> ...


Thats awesome. def sounds like what i was trying to accomplish as far as the lift. not for height so much as capability. I have a lot of extra weight from bumper topper and sliders so my lift is prolly only 2",with 885s and i never switched to 886s as recommended. I honestly thought 883 & 884 coils were for 1st gen tacomas only, but i am certainly no expert. I also did the install with a friend, and borrowed a free coil compressor from Auto zone. it saves lots of $$ but it certainly is potentially very hazardous. 

As far as the materials the my truck handled it fine, but i probably shouldn't have... I ws worried about the composite bed too, with a big load of moss rock, but it handled. once again NR.



climber-420 said:


> "3" lift does not require a new driveshaft, wont compromise the CV boots or require extended brake lines"
> 
> 
> False. You do have to get longer brake lines.


 Yeah, i guess you're right, it is recommended, depending on how much you wheel, and articulate your setup. 
I got them and they are sitting in a box in my shed. Maybe its just from the weight, so i only have @ 2" lift. idk. I tried to be as cautious as possible to do everything the right way, (thus the UCAs, and driveline spacer etc... ) but the mechanic who looked at my truck post lift, told me i did not have to do the extended brakelines unless i wanted to. basically just to do it.
so i put it on the back burner. Mybe i should do it sometime, but Honestly i accomplished the projects i wanted with my truck , so i havent even thought about all this in a while....I am a paddler first then toyota head, not the other way around... :mrgreen: 
While i am thinking about it, some of the other really cool ideas i got from Tacoma world were the Differential breather mod, extra D-rings in the Bed, hood struts,& tailgate hoseclamp mod (easiest mod ever, just put a 3/4-1 1/2" hoseclamp around the tailgate hinge to stop thieves from walking away with your $1000.00 tailgate.) 
heres some links: 
Tailgate theft....How to prevent it.... - Tacoma World Forums

My Differential Breather Mod Photos - Tacoma World Forums

http://www.tacomaworld.com/forum/technical-chat/4838-cheap-free-mods.html


----------



## climber-420 (Jan 10, 2014)

The diff breather mod is awesome. Honestly, auxiliary reverse(backup) lights are the best thing I have ever done to my truck. Helps a lot for camp, and also late nights with the trailer. 

Still waiting on caverdan to show a pic on how the "T umbrella" is set up on his raft. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

